# Recently setup planted discus and sajica tank



## Roberbr (Aug 5, 2012)

Discus tank still has a way to go 



Sajica tank 

 

new plec


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Roberbr said:


> [URL=http://i625.photobucket.com/albums/tt331/stibob/IMG_20141102_122058_zps98be64a0.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://i625.photobucket.com/albums/tt331/stibob/IMG_20141025_182224_zps047af3b0.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> ...


Absolutely stunning. You certainly have a talent for tanks.Sajica tank is my favourite. That looks like a tank you'd see in a zoo.


----------



## Roberbr (Aug 5, 2012)

Thankyou very much, kind words. I try I'm still not happy with the discus tank and the sajica tank needs to mature a fair bit


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

Looks fabulous !

I went through a Discus 'phase' a few years ago , it was a very expensive time as I recall 

I used Cardinal tetras as my 'dither' fish and they worked a treat and looked amazing .

Incidentally, I also had a few stunning Plecs in with them UNTIL one day I saw some strange marks on the sides of a few Discus and then I saw one of the L200 Plecs stuck on the side of one of them . I presume that the Plec had developed a taste for Discus slime !!

I took the Plecs out immediately .


----------

